# Gas boiler in attic



## BraveInca (3 Sep 2010)

We're getting a gas boiler (combi) installed for the first time and the installer has suggested putting it in the attic to save space in the kitchen. Anyone done this before? Pros and cons?


----------



## aristotle (3 Sep 2010)

Only thing I would be concerned about it if it malfunctions, you may not see or hear the problem for quite come time which could be a risk of water damage or even fire.

Also, I am sure servicing of it will be more difficult\costly if its in an attic?

Not sure on ventiliation requirements for a gas boiler and if thats a problem in the attic?


----------



## DGOBS (3 Sep 2010)

Hi, yes, gas boilers (room-sealed) can be fitted in the attic, 
BUT, I have a few customers with them and they do tend to suffer
air-locking as they are the highest point on the system (and usually
don't get installed correctly to auto-vent there) and then you will end
up crawling into the attic to reset or check it.

Some servicemen also refuse to service or repair boilers in attics!


----------



## Brighid (3 Sep 2010)

I got mine installed in the attic about a year ago now, no probs so far. I know a number of people who have it up there.


----------



## Brighid (3 Sep 2010)

I have my boiler in the attic and I have had no probs with servicing or otherwise. I know a number of  people who have  it up there.


----------



## aristotle (3 Sep 2010)

Would they not be prone to freezing temperatures in the attic during very cold weather?


----------



## DGOBS (3 Sep 2010)

Not really, as most modern boilers have built in frost protection (as long as wired correctly)

I am glad some attic installations have been done correctly, as I said, IF done incorrectly can be a nightmare!


----------



## DavyJones (4 Sep 2010)

I would advise against for the following reasons.

1) It is a combi, you may want to adjust the temperature of the hot water, this will mean a trip into the attic. Maybe not such a big deal for the radiator temperture.

2) it's a combi, it relies on mains pressure to work effectively, putting it in the highest point of the house will make the pressure weaker.

3) they are a pain in the neck to service.


----------



## pudds (4 Sep 2010)

I would guess your insurance company wouldn't be too happy either.


----------



## BraveInca (6 Sep 2010)

Thanks all for the replies and things to consider. 

But... what have my insurance company go to do with it...? The work is being done in a compliant manner by a registered gas installer.


----------



## pudds (7 Sep 2010)

pudds said:


> I would guess your insurance company wouldn't be too happy either.



I just guess that while the system maybe installed properly  and that being *out of sight* faults could arise and not be attended to soon enough and that in the event of a claim the insurance company *might* try to find a way out to avoid paying up.

Just my 2cent worth.  Personally..... I wouldn't feel happy with a boiler in the attic.


----------

